# Bay Hippie Outfitters 6/25-6/27



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Great start to this week , plenty of redfish and a few trout hit the cleaning table Monday- Wednesday! Give us a call !

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------

